# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  A culinary trip through Europe

## kristofluyten

Dears,

This forum is exactly what I was looking for.

I am starting my own (similar) forum but with a special focus on the culinary part.

http://www.this-is-europe.com

At this moment I only have a few countries on the site but I want to add more and more countries step by step.

It would be super if some of you would post a message/question to get the site running.

thank you already.

Kristof

----------


## Selwyn Greenfrith

Hullo and greetings kristofluyten good luck with your forum. 

As someone into their kitchenfare do you know where I could get hold of the different names for North Sea flatfish in: 

_English 
Scots 
Scottish Gaelic 
Norn 
Dutch 
Frisian
Icelandic 
Faeroese 
Danish 
Low German 
Standard German 
Norwegian
Cornish
Welsh
Irish
Irish Yola
Ulster Scots
Breton
Norman
Picard
Russian
Sami_

----------


## sparkey

> _Welsh_


Welsh for "flatfish" is "lleden." Specific kinds of flatfish are called "lleden [descriptor]." See all the fish whose Welsh names start with "lleden" here.

----------

